# Why we love Greece......



## peejay

We've been visiting Greece on and off with a motorhome for over 15 years now.


A few photo's of our spring trip this year might explain why we love it so much.....


First is from Agios Fokas, Peloponnese. At the end of the road adjacent to a tiny little church on the point. Just us and a French van around the corner for a couple ofnights. Isolated and super quiet. 


Second, Analipsi, Peloponnese. Another one at a dead end road overlooking the sea. 2 nights alone here apart from 1 x vw camper who went past and up a track to the beach further along. Befriended by 2 (wild) Lassie dogs, probably because they liked the titbits they were getting.


Third, Elea Forest and beach reserve, Peloponnese. Overnight parking here no problem and loads of room in the pine forest by the beach. 
Its also a wild dog sanctuary where locals look after and feed strays and their pups.


More to follow if there is any interest?....


Pete


----------



## jo662

Those places look amazing!:smile2:

Did you travel to Greece by road,or did you get ferries from Italy or somewhere?

And how long were you away for?

And I`m definetly interested in seeing more!!:smile2:


----------



## havingfun

hi, 

if we get away this year, hoping to do northern greece, did the pepoponnese following your map a coyple of years ago, but watched a program on nothern greece so really fancy trying it, found where ever we parked locals wanted to talk, where we had been where we were going,what was it like in a motorhome....really nice people.

but your map and photos was really easy to follow, dont know if i said thanks at the time,but even if i did, another thanks.

mags


----------



## Grizzly

peejay said:


> More to follow if there is any interest?....
> 
> Pete


Oh yes please: more photos.

I take it you didn't write a blog ? It was your blog, and all that you posted by way of helpful information, that inspired our first trip to Greece in the van in Spring 2010.

Such a gorgeous country; such lovely people.


----------



## havingfun

hi,


people like peejay are why i joined mhf, for all the information and advice, we had done so little of europe, and never had a van or c.....van, so everything was so new to us, and it gave us the courage to just set off into the wild blue yonder, well with lots of printed sheets and stuff on favourites, and ferry ies, where to catch them ,how to book them,and so much more. 

thanks to all the helpful members.

mags


----------



## peejay

Thanks for the replies, glad to see there is some interest. :smile2:


Joe, we've always used the ferries from either Ancona or Venice to Greece. We usually go away for 3 months at a time, 4 months on one occasion when we went across in to Turkey.


Mags, we've done a bit of northern Greece, mainly following the Egnatia motorway across to the Turkish border and one year we visited the monasteries at Meteora which are a must see. Would love to go up to the lakes at Prespa but the call for the sea is usually our priority. :wink2eloponnese is our favourite.


Grizz, haven't done an online blog but Judy keeps a written one which unfortunately got lost when we were flooded a few years ago. All her diaries are now kept well above sea level. :wink2: I keep track of where we've been by updating my google map.


----------



## peejay

Just a follow up to Elea from my previous post as we found it by mistake and def glad we did.

When we first arrived as usual we made a beeline for the beach at the end of the road which was ok but nothing special. Then we saw a van come down the lane and turned off into the forest so curiosity got the better of me.

We followed the track down and found lots of little clearings amongst the trees as we went along. There were a few vans parked up but only about 5 in total, following the track along we discovered a nice little area all to ourselves and pitched up near a break in the pine forest close to the beach. What a cracking place, there are two water points, one with a shower rigged up by a tree. You are welcome to stay over and there is a little sign with do's and don'ts attached to a tree near the shower point.

We discovered it is also a refuge for wild dogs and their litters and is run by volunteers, there 2 feeding stations where they come to feed the strays and their litters. You can donate food at the feeding stations by placing it in underground containers if no one is around to take it from you, they ask for you not to feed the dogs at your van as they are used to going to the feeding stations.

On our visit there was only one litter of pups and their parents running wild around the forest and they soon found us. Very hard not to be smitten but we managed to resist. You can take a pup if you do want one and they are all neutered, but not sure how Brits would manage it with all our pet passport procedure.

We had a brilliant couple of nights here, walking around the forest and swimming and messing around with the pups. Nothing much in the village but there is a small bar where you can get bread in the mornings.


Pic 1 &2, do's and dont's etc
Pic 3, the luxury shower :wink:
pic 4, our spot.
pic 5, the beach
pic 6,7 & 8,how can you not resist?


More later,


Pete


----------



## Lesleykh

I think we parked in the same spot as you in Agios Fokas in 2010, Peejay. Fabulous place, so quiet and beautiful. One of the best parts of our year long trip.

Lesley


----------



## nicholsong

Pete and all you Grechophiles

Pete knows I have been a Grechophile since about 1977, long before I took the boat there in 1987, which is still there in Galatas, opposite Poros Island.

I am not sure I am happy that this discussion has come up in the middle of Nov when Spring seems so far away.>

I have promised Basia that we will go to Tuscany next Spring. We could easily go on by ferry to Greece, but family commitments/time are a constraint - maybe we could leave the MH at the boatyard and I/we could fly back for a period.

More later 

Geoff


----------



## Lesleykh

nicholsong said:


> I am not sure I am happy that this discussion has come up in the middle of Nov when Spring seems so far away.>


We were there for Dec & Jan. Best time to be there for me, not too hot, not too crowded, then hit Italy for Spring.

Oh, now I've done it, I want to get away again.

Lesley


----------



## peejay

Nice photos Lesley, we never did get to see the church inside as it was locked. Like you, it is one of our favourites and hope to go back again.


Geoff, sounds like a plan but would your insurance still cover the van if left unattended for a certain period? I know mine won't.


All this is giving me itchy feet as well, we're not long back from an autumn trip to Portugal but i'm getting wanderlust again.


One for you Geoff....


Galatas, Large parking area on rough ground overlooking Poros but unfortunately on our visit there was a disco right opposite us in Poros that didn't finish till about 3am. We would stay again on a non disco night but there are a couple of other options nearby listed on my google map. We enjoyed popping across to Poros on the passenger ferry which was only €1 each way.


Pete


----------



## nicholsong

Pete

I have seen the places on your map. I think I also told you about the beach outside the boatyard 1m S.of Galatas, which I think is a bit better than the rough ground you refer too and there is also some shade and a taverna for a beer and food, which was much better this year with a new proprietor.

Insurance has not been a problem when I have notified them before when leaviing the MH in Scotland, England X 2 and France. The boatyard is locked at night and has floodlights, so hopefully they would be OK about it.

Geoff


----------



## jo662

Greece is going to be on my agenda when we retire!:smile2:

I just hope Motorhomefacts last that long so I can get great advice
for the journey!:serious:


----------



## nicholsong

jo662 said:


> Greece is going to be on my agenda when we retire!:smile2:
> 
> I just hope Motorhomefacts last that long so I can get great advice
> for the journey!:serious:


PM sent with e-mail.

Geoff


----------



## peejay

A few more from the Peloponnese....


1st photo: Kalamia Beach, Superb sandy beach with parking area behind the dunes. Theres a beach shower but it was turned off on our visit (April). We spent a few days here with a couple of German vans. A Greek farmer calls most days (Christophe) and will get you anything you need as there are no shops nearby. Loutra Killini roman baths just up the road.


2nd photo: Katakolo. Huge quayside area with loads of places to park. If you park at the side near the Kourousos Restaurant the owner will let you hook up to electricity and use his tap if req'd but will probably expect you to eat or have a drink there. We parked a bit further along where there is more space but popped in for a beer anyway. A regular stopover for the cruise ships. Small beach at the top of the town.


----------



## aldra

We spent months in Greece 

Many moons ago

A lot in very hot sunshine, in Athens, withafamily we taught English to in return for food

We lived in the van with three kids

We were young, very hot most of the time

On our journey to Israel 

Sandra


----------



## bazzy

nicholsong said:


> PM sent with e-mail.
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff, if the PM was suggesting a route and stop-offs etc, would it also be possible for you to forward it on to me?

This is a very, very interesting thread.


----------



## peejay

More from the Peloponnese,


Pic 1: Kochylas: Beautiful rocky cove at the end a small road south of the tiny hamlet of Ariana. No facs, isolated.


Pic 2: Savalia Beach: Large parking area next to the sea, west of Amaliada. Old derelict toilet block where you can empty your loo but its a bit whiffy!


Pic 3: If she is (hopefully) still around, expect to be joined by Sindy the delightfully friendly stray. Locals pop down occasionaly and feed her scraps.


Pete


----------



## havingfun

hi,

nearly lost the oh at savalia beach.... i dont like edges so was sat in a chair reading,oh sat on one of the white tubs with his feet over the edge, and he had tried to park the van very close to the edge, i,m having kittens, dont go near the edge etc......, WELL the following morning woke up looked out the window and the tub he had been sitting on was right down on the beach, with a good chunk of the parking area, i still go cold at the thought. but that is greece. but apart from that a very beautiful place to park,



mags


----------



## peejay

havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> nearly lost the oh at savalia beach.... i dont like edges so was sat in a chair reading,oh sat on one of the white tubs with his feet over the edge, and he had tried to park the van very close to the edge, i,m having kittens, dont go near the edge etc......, WELL the following morning woke up looked out the window and the tub he had been sitting on was right down on the beach, with a good chunk of the parking area, i still go cold at the thought. but that is greece. but apart from that a very beautiful place to park,
> 
> mags


Did you venture into the toilet block mags? ukeleft: 

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

bazzy said:


> Hi Geoff, if the PM was suggesting a route and stop-offs etc, would it also be possible for you to forward it on to me?
> 
> This is a very, very interesting thread.


Sorry no help with route as I have never taken the MH there so far. I have a lot of experience of Greece, particularly the coast and islands from firstly, island hopping on ferries, and the last 20-30 years sailing my own boat there, which is still there, and has visited 70 islands.

Some people have driven via the Croatian coast and some via Bulgaria but I would probably do an Italy-Patras ferry.

Peter(peejay) has MHomed a lot there, although I think he has usually taken the ferry.

Geoff


----------



## havingfun

hi



yes, well oh did, i just looked........,shame again, not that long ago you could see that they had tried to make it a nice place to spend the day with all sorts of ammenties,but all of them just deralict, but again loverly people, the garage on the main road let us fill up with as much water as we wanted, and wouldent take anything for it.

the first night we were in greece we nearly ended up coming home, as you know all the beach parking is down long roads with nothing or nobody, and when it goes dark, its dark, we woke up to heavy breathing outside the van, then somebody trying the doors, etc, frightened is putting it mildly, then the van started to move, that was when we got the torch, and held hands, looked out and we had a herd of cows all round the van on their way to the beach, we must have been in their path, the dog with them moved them on just as it came light. we did laugh.......

mags


----------



## peejay

Peloponnese again....


First is Kotronas Harbour, half way down the middle finger of the Peloponnese. Parking along the quayside just in front of a tavern with a very friendly owner, 'no problem' to park in his carpark or where we stopped on the quayside. No pressure to eat there but we did anyway. Water tap in boatyard below tavern. Nice sandy beach nearby.


Second is Metamorfosi Beach to the West of Poros Island. A few parking areas overlooking a pebbly beach. Advise approaching from the West only, the road in from the East is suitable only for cars and panelvans (I speak from experience!).


Pete


----------



## peejay

A few from the mainland for a change..


First two photos are from Krioneri, a tiny hamlet/fishing village about 15km west of the Rio bridge that crosses from the Peloponnese to the mainland. Nice grassy spot at the end of the road by a huge rock. Been here several times, its a nice spot and sometimes you can watch seriously agile goats grazing over the rocks clinging to sheer drops.


Last two are from Agio Sotiriou on the coast to the East of Vonitsa. This one is almost like a Caravan Club CL, the difference being this is free. Situated in a grassy field next to a narrow sandy beach. In season there is a ramshackle beach bar (closed on our visit), also a shower at the side of the bar fed from a roof tank. Isolated and peaceful.


Pete


----------



## nicholsong

peejay said:


> Peloponnese again....
> 
> First is Kotronas Harbour, half way down the middle finger of the Peloponnese. Parking along the quayside just in front of a tavern with a very friendly owner, 'no problem' to park in his carpark or where we stopped on the quayside. No pressure to eat there but we did anyway. Water tap in boatyard below tavern. Nice sandy beach nearby.
> 
> Second is Metamorfosi Beach to the West of Poros Island. A few parking areas overlooking a pebbly beach. Advise approaching from the West only, the road in from the East is suitable only for cars and panelvans (I speak from experience!).
> 
> Pete


Pete

I have anchored off Metamofosi beach a couple of times. Have you visited the lovely little fishing village Vathy on the West coast of the Methana peninsula just out of shot to the right of your photo? I kept the boat in Methana harbour for a few years - very safe.

We had a great Easter Sunday lunch sitting on the quay at the taverna in Vathy one year - good memories, and only metres to staaaagger back to the boat.

Geoff


----------



## peejay

Yes, a fleeting visit, We had a few nights on the quay at Methana and were looking for the Cave of Pigeons which is on the way there but somehow missed it and ended up at Vathy, we drove along the seafront road and parked up and walked into the village, lovely place. Found the caves on the way back though. :wink:

We enjoyed Methana too, the springs can get a bit whiffy though if the wind blows the wrong way.

http://www.pocket-guide.gr/Attractions/Attica/Methana/Cave_of_Pigeons-163

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

peejay said:


> Yes, a fleeting visit, We had a few nights on the quay at Methana and were looking for the Cave of Pigeons which is on the way there but somehow missed it and ended up at Vathy, we drove along the seafront road and parked up and walked into the village, lovely place. Found the caves on the way back though. :wink:
> 
> We enjoyed Methana too, the* springs can get a bit whiffy though* if the wind blows the wrong way.
> 
> http://www.pocket-guide.gr/Attractions/Attica/Methana/Cave_of_Pigeons-163
> 
> Pete


True about the sulphur springs, but they have an advantage - just outside the small harbour there is a spring outlet at the shore and I have been swimming there in nice warm water on NY's Day.

I did not know about the Cave of Pigeons - will search for it next time I am around.

Did you visit the extinct volcano? If you drive to the end of the road beyond Vathy and then park, there is a path climbing up for about 45 mins. and after a bit of a scramble across some rocks, but not too difficult, one can get down into the chimney of the volcano. There is a visible lava field running down to the sea on the N. side of the peninsula.

There is more to tell about that volcano visit, but I could not possibly relate it on an open forum:surprise:

Geoff


----------



## peejay

No, didn't go that far Geoff, maybe next time.


Saw the spring outlet you mention but didn't go in, we swam over near the old fishing boat port just across the way, there is a nice stretch of beach there.


Pete


----------



## havingfun

when we were in neo itilio, we arrived early evening, just us and one little bar open, walked along the beach,had a drink in the bar,and walked back in silence,except for the sound of the sea, noticed that a big truck had arrived and pulled up on some waste land, dident even think anything about it. the following morning, heard lots of noise,looked out the window,wall to wall cars and people,tables and chairs coming out of boots etc. it turned out that it is the day that they got independance, and the familys of the original guys were firing guns, to celabrate, and the big truck was full of food,wine foldup tables, you name it,it was on the truck, all donated by the mayor of the area, what a day, music, dancing, free food and wine, and the family that was parked next to us,set up a barbaque, squid etc, got the chairs out of the van,and anything else that was needed, and we partied with them until nearly midnight, the dad had lived in manchester when he was young and spoke great english,the young ones a little and some none, but it dident stop the fun.

mags

we often wondered if everybody got home safe over the twisty roads after 15 hours of partying....


----------



## havingfun

wish i could take pictures like you, ours could be blackpool front.

mags


----------



## peejay

Great story Mags, sounds like a memorable day (and night). :smile:


We stayed just across the bay this spring at Karavostasi where there is a free carpark for motorhomes (its on my map) but nowhere easy to get in for a swim. We walked around the bay to Neo Itilio and had a meal in the Black Pirate Taverna, our table was right next to the sea.

Lovely afternoon, stuffed out on a pork chops and greek salad followed by a swim and a rinse under their shower by the taverna afterwards and a long snooze on the beach. The Taverna also had a parking place for vans just down the road, free if you had a meal there, maybe thats where you parked up.


I'm getting hungry and need to be back there. :smile:


Pete


----------



## havingfun

we stayed just on the edge of the sea, just down from the new hotel,open the door and we were on the edge of the sea,open land oppisate us, so not a sound at night,except with the door open,the sea,perfect, thats what motorhoming is about.


----------



## Harrers

Can I just say that this thread is like a breath of fresh air to this forum. It is what I joined the site for as well as all the technical help that has been available over the years. I am now sold on the idea of visiting Greece. Thank you for such fabulous pictures and great information on all the sites visited. Please keep posting.

As it looks like I will continue to do seasonal work in the Summer months to supplement my income, would I enjoy a winter tour to Greece?


----------



## nicholsong

Harrers said:


> Can I just say that this thread is like a breath of fresh air to this forum. It is what I joined the site for as well as all the technical help that has been available over the years. I am now sold on the idea of visiting Greece. Thank you for such fabulous pictures and great information on all the sites visited. Please keep posting.
> 
> As it looks like I will continue to do seasonal work in the Summer months to supplement my income, would I enjoy a winter tour to Greece?


I will qualify my answer with - I have only 'toured' in my boat there 20-30 years. I have not taken the MH there - yet.

I am not sure whether you are contemplating a whole winter or just 2-3 months out of the summer season.

The weather up till NY is usually quite pleasant. I have not stayed beyond 6th Jan and Jan/Feb reportedly can be a bit bleak for some days but interspersed with sunshine, especially if you are South or in the sheltered parts East of the mountains. It would probably be more pleasant in a MH with good heating than on a boat. From end March the weather picks up.

After October a lot of tavernas, and campsites, shut down and even the bars are only busy with male customers on football nights. Most places open at Orthodox Easter, but depending on when that falls you might be on your way back to WORK - Aggh!

Gas - depending on whether you have re-fillable or exchange bottles. LPG would need a bit of planning. Re-fillables - they will accept bottles e.g CampingGaz, but you will get a Hellas bottle back which might not be accepted elsewhere.

Ferries have become expensive, partly due to reduction in Government subsidies, so unless you are going to spend a long time on an island, e.g. Crete (Which is large and well south, so might be a good choice for winter) then if an island takes your fancy then travelling as a foot passenger and renting a room might be cheaper than taking the MH. Unfortunately I do not have much info re storage places. You might just be better sticking to the mainland, particularly the Pelopnese - north of Athens they have ski resorts.

If you are into wildcamping then Peejay's map is excellent.

I think that is most of the useful info I can convey.

Any other questions please ask.

Geoff


----------



## peejay

Wot Geoff said. :smile:

Ask most people and they will say spring and autumn are usually the best times to visit Greece.
We usually go sometime between March - June to avoid the crowds and the weather has always been good then although you do get a few cloudy days. I've been in touch with a couple who are out there at the moment and they are experiencing good weather and the water is still swimmable. We are also planning an Autumn trip for next year, probably late August - November.

Some motorhomers do regularly overwinter outside these times (Dec to Mar) and if you prefer campsites there are some but not many all year ones, see http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/69/365/ but don't expect weather like you get in Southern Spain. We crossed N Greece from Igoumenitsa to Ipsala in Feb 2012 and it was very cold with several inches of snow across high ground. As said though, the further south you go the better the weather gets. That's why we love the Peloponnese.

Geoff mentioned refillable Gas, it used to be hard to find but over the past few years things have improved immensely and getting LPG shouldn't be a problem unless going into the wilds, there are 900+ outlets nowadays, see... http://index.pois.gr/google.asp?SubCatID=143

Just to also expand on Geoff's bit about ferries, be careful when booking any Italy - Greece ferries online, last years prices were still subject to fuel surcharges which aren't always clearly advertised on their websites or online. It can also be a bit confusing trying to research and get accurate prices online, for your first visit, much better to book via an agent like Viamare who do all the legwork for you and take their cut from the ferry company, not you.

Any more questions, fire away and we'll always try to help.

Pete


----------



## JanHank

I have just read the whole thread, it was lovely, thank you to all who contributed.
I don´t expect we will ever travel that far, I get home sick too quickly, but you have given me a wonderful insight to Greece I almost feel I´ve been there.
Not sure I could leave those lovely puppies, probably come home with the van full of them :grin2:
Jan


----------



## Harrers

Thanks to both nicholsong and peejay for comprehensive replies. Lots for me to think about. I will have to do lots of planning before venturing that far. I am committed to working the 2017 season but I get my state pension from August 2017 so life becomes a little easier. Of course I have a house to renovate here in France and that will almost certainly involve the sale of my motorhome. It is far too big for me on my own and I will look at alternative vehicles but may opt for my Renault Traffic which I bought initially as a builders van but I have slept in it and enjoy travelling in it very much.

My home in France is a base for further travelling which I hope to do for years to come. I expect to be able to post details of my trips and adventures for others to enjoy and repay some of what I have gained from the site.


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> I have just read the whole thread, it was lovely, thank you to all who contributed.
> I don´t expect we will ever travel that far, I get home sick too quickly, but you have given me a wonderful insight to Greece I almost feel I´ve been there.
> Not sure I could leave those lovely puppies, probably come home with the van full of them :grin2:
> Jan


I look forward to the day, after the restriction of family commitments, that we can take the MH to Greece for as long as we want.

Might even leave it there while we fly back for a couple of months in winter:laugh:

I have had a great time over the years sailing in Greece but there is much to see away from the coast. We could still visit the ports - marinated octopus on the quay in Gerakas (Peejay eat your heart out)

Geoff


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> I look forward to the day, after the restriction of family commitments, that we can take the MH to Greece for as long as we want.
> 
> Might even leave it there while we fly back for a couple of months in winter:laugh:
> 
> I have had a great time over the years sailing in Greece but there is much to see away from the coast. We could still visit the ports - marinated octopus on the quay in Gerakas (Peejay eat your heart out)
> 
> Geoff


Are you inviting me Geoff :wink2:
Jan


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> Are you inviting me Geoff :wink2:
> Jan


Hans want to send you away then?

However, my I am fully occupied satisfying Basia's requests.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> Hans want to send you away then?
> 
> However, my I am fully occupied satisfying Basia's requests.
> 
> Geoff


Missed yer chance there Kapitän, I could have acted as gally maid.


----------



## peejay

nicholsong said:


> I have had a great time over the years sailing in Greece but there is much to see away from the coast. We could still visit the ports - marinated octopus on the quay in Gerakas (Peejay eat your heart out)
> 
> Geoff


Can't stand octopus Geoff but we have been to Gerakas :wink:

1. Tis a lovely place, there is parking at the end of the quayside road but access can be awkward at w/ends and public holidays with parked cars and restaurant tables and chairs encroaching onto the already narrow road.

2. Much better to use the car park up near the entrance road to the port and walk in. Should build up your appetite for squid (yuk).

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

peejay said:


> Can't stand octopus Geoff but we have been to Gerakas :wink:
> 
> 1. Tis a lovely place, there is parking at the end of the quayside road but access can be awkward at w/ends and public holidays with parked cars and restaurant tables and chairs encroaching onto the already narrow road.
> 
> 2. Much better to use the car park up near the entrance road to the port and walk in. Should build up your appetite for squid (yuk).
> 
> Pete


Pete

When were those pics taken? I have not been there for 4-5 years but it looks as though they might have extended the quay, because the darker bit seen just to the right of the nose of your MH looks like the end of the old quay. Have you got any more pics please?

You don't like octopus nor squid? Next you will be telling me that you don't like ouzo and taramasalata and.......

Geoff


----------



## havingfun

just been having another look at your map, and at places we stayed, we,re with you nafplion is one of the most beautiful towns on the island, we spent at least 5 days on the harbour, there was some sort of festival going on,it was fantastic, after it finished we were on our way to the beach at karathona,just over the hill, but decided to get water at the town spring before we went, it must be the only town in greece with new flat marble pavements, and guess what ,i slipped and broke my arm,loverly hospital, but did advise us to go home in case of complications, but the sling thing that was fitted, when we got to manchester they said the bone was completly in the right place. the beach is a great place for swimming and just chilling.



mags


----------



## peejay

nicholsong said:


> Pete
> 
> When were those pics taken? I have not been there for 4-5 years but it looks as though they might have extended the quay, because the darker bit seen just to the right of the nose of your MH looks like the end of the old quay. Have you got any more pics please?
> 
> You don't like octopus nor squid? Next you will be telling me that you don't like ouzo and taramasalata and.......
> 
> Geoff


We were there early May this year. Another piccy attached.

Have a look on streetview as well, that image is from 20012....

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@36.7...2!6m1!1s1r9-33ffhmwxirbi1jg7ButWePfE?hl=en-GB

Pete


----------



## peejay

havingfun said:


> just been having another look at your map, and at places we stayed, we,re with you nafplion is one of the most beautiful towns on the island, we spent at least 5 days on the harbour, there was some sort of festival going on,it was fantastic, after it finished we were on our way to the beach at karathona,just over the hill, but decided to get water at the town spring before we went, it must be the only town in greece with new flat marble pavements, and guess what ,i slipped and broke my arm,loverly hospital, but did advise us to go home in case of complications, but the sling thing that was fitted, when we got to manchester they said the bone was completly in the right place. the beach is a great place for swimming and just chilling.
> 
> mags


I agree mags its a lovely place, visited this year and they had the Mediteranean boat show on, loads of posh yachts and boats moored up stern on there, some must have been worth millions, you could wander along the quayside and drool at them, several had gymnasiums at the rear as well as jet ski's and what looked to me like tiny motorised diving machines, was like being in a different world, how the other half live.

We spent a few nights on the quay then moved across to Karathona beach, we've stayed there several times in the past but unfortunately the Police moved us on this time. First time that has happened to us in Greece, they were very apologetic and polite though. We moved up to the northern end of the bay by a little marina for the night.

Sorry to hear about the arm but good to see they looked after you in hospital, did you have to show your ehic card and did they charge you anything?

I got admitted to hospital in Alexandroupolis a few years back with a virus and the staff were superb, I was in there all day on a drip, they discharged me that evening, no charge and didn't want to see my card. Hospital itself was a bit grim though.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

peejay said:


> We were there early May this year. Another piccy attached.
> 
> Have a look on streetview as well, that image is from 20012....
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@36.7...2!6m1!1s1r9-33ffhmwxirbi1jg7ButWePfE?hl=en-GB
> 
> Pete


Pete thanks again

I did not think of Google.

It is all just the same - maybe the camera angle made it look bigger. I could not see why they would have extended the quay, as the Hydrofoil no longer goes there.

We used to moor just where the motor yacht is in your pic, so the hydrofoil could moor at the end and because it was protected from the swell that used to creep in that narrow harbour entrance when a strong NE wind was blowing - the berths opposite the tavernas used to cop it when the swell bounced off the rock wall on the S. side of the harbour.

I had decided to sell the boat and concentrate on the MH, but with those photos you have put doubts in my mind - thanks, I think.

Geoff


----------



## robbosps

Thanks for the thread Peejay. Greece is on my radar, but you've also smashed my ideas into touch. Until I finish work, I cant get sufficient time off to get there, enjoy it and bimble back !


----------



## havingfun

they wanted to see my card, but after that everything was free in the hospital,xrays, seeing the consultant,etc, but the sling and fitting, and the meds had to be bought seperately, cost almost 100euros, we dont realalise what we get for free over here. we had to leave the hospital and go across the road, to a chemist,and next door a shop that fitted slings etc. but everybody was very kind, the consultants,i ended up with 2 discussing the break, said god will look after you on your way home, god bless, the doctors in manchester dont say that......the sling was like something out of the dark ages, hure foam padded sling,and then like a body belt that held the sling in place, but we travelled all the way home, and when we went to mri they said the sling had held the arm in exactly the right posuition, ferries etc and hadent moved.
oh and they said they hadent seen xrays like that in 30years, but they were so clear,so the old gear can still work well.

mags

and never did see the corinthin canal.


----------



## nicholsong

havingfun said:


> they wanted to see my card, but after that everything was free in the hospital,xrays, seeing the consultant,etc, but the sling and fitting, and the meds had to be bought seperately, cost almost 100euros, we dont realalise what we get for free over here. we had to leave the hospital and go across the road, to a chemist,and next door a shop that fitted slings etc. but everybody was very kind, the consultants,i ended up with 2 discussing the break, said god will look after you on your way home, god bless, the doctors in manchester dont say that......the sling was like something out of the dark ages, hure foam padded sling,and then like a body belt that held the sling in place, but we travelled all the way home, and when we went to mri they said the sling had held the arm in exactly the right posuition, ferries etc and hadent moved.
> oh and they said they hadent seen xrays like that in 30years, but they were so clear,so the old gear can still work well.
> 
> mags
> 
> *and never did see the corinthin canal*.


Shame. I took my boat through there at night - it is lit all along. I was towing another smaller yacht belonging to a Royal Navy Doctor - it is illegal to tow but his engine was overheating so he could not maintain the 5 knots minimum speed, which is required so as not to occupy the waterway for too long.

It was quite a magical experience - the canal at night, not the towing, which we had to drop just before the control point. The transit cost about £80 in 1987

Geoff


----------



## peejay

Another one of our many favourites on the Peloponnese....


Glyfada Beach a few kms north of Gythio, parking area by a sandy beach, just along the shore is the Dimitrious shipwreck. There's a restaurant next door but it's not part of the carpark so you don't have to eat there.


We stopped here back in 2010 and it was interesting to go back this year and see how the wreck was faring since our last visit. Sadly, I don't think it will be long before they have to break it up :sad:


Pic 1 - 3 shows the wreck on our first visit in 2010.


Pic 4 shows the shipwreck and motorhome parking area.


Pic 5 - 7 shows how its looking today.


Pete


----------



## nicholsong

Pete

Maybe you know this. The Greeks have some sort of belief/superstition that ships and boats should remain wherever they are wrecked.

I do not know why, but maybe that hull will not be dismantled, even though there must be some scrap value.

Geoff


----------



## peejay

nicholsong said:


> Pete
> 
> Maybe you know this. The Greeks have some sort of belief/superstition that ships and boats should remain wherever they are wrecked.
> 
> I do not know why, but maybe that hull will not be dismantled, even though there must be some scrap value.
> 
> Geoff


Geoff, I didn't know that.

I mentioned it mainly due to safety concerns, people climb over it every day but it looks to me like it could possibly collapse soon. 

Pete


----------



## havingfun

looks a great place to stay, when we went past it had been raining heaverly for a couple of days,and when we looked down the whole area was flooded so we gave it a miss, we have got stuck a couple of times...........

mags


----------



## nicholsong

peejay said:


> Geoff, I didn't know that.
> 
> I mentioned it mainly due to* safety concerns,* people climb over it every day but it looks to me like it could possibly collapse soon.
> 
> Pete


Pete

Understood, but your safety concerns might be different from the Greek family of four riding on their scooter>

Geoff


----------



## rayrecrok

We were at the same place for a week or so on our year away now three years back, the wreck looked sound enough then, unlike the scrap heaps I dived in the North sea over the last 40 years!...

ray.


----------



## peejay

nicholsong said:


> Pete
> 
> Understood, but your safety concerns might be different from the Greek family of four riding on their scooter>
> 
> Geoff


Point taken :grin2: :grin2:

Actually to be fair, there were a few warning signs not to go near it but someone had pulled them up and chucked them in the dunes. #-o

Pete


----------



## HermanHymer

Think I can feel a Shirley Valentine coming on....


----------



## peejay

Mezapos, tiny little fishing hamlet two thirds of the way down the second finger of the Peloponnese. 
Access is tight but do able in an A class with care.
Small sloping parking area opposite church and backing onto spectacular cove where the fishing boats moor up. 
Nothing here except 1 little restaurant and the church.


Pete


----------



## peejay

Vylchada Beach, Peloponnese.


A few kms east of the little village of Reichea.


Awkward to get to but worth the effort. Located down a steep windy road with some tight switchbacks, could be challenging for longer outfits. Toilet block (locked on our visit) but that's about it apart from the view and some great swimming. Just us and another German camper across the bay. Bliss.



Pete


----------



## Glandwr

peejay said:


> Another one of our many favourites on the Peloponnese....
> 
> Glyfada Beach a few kms north of Gythio, parking area by a sandy beach, just along the shore is the Dimitrious shipwreck. There's a restaurant next door but it's not part of the carpark so you don't have to eat there.
> 
> We stopped here back in 2010 and it was interesting to go back this year and see how the wreck was faring since our last visit. Sadly, I don't think it will be long before they have to break it up :sad:
> 
> Pic 1 - 3 shows the wreck on our first visit in 2010.
> 
> Pic 4 shows the shipwreck and motorhome parking area.
> 
> Pic 5 - 7 shows how its looking today.
> 
> Pete


Looked up the wreak when we were there last winter Pete. Shrouded in mystery.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimitrios_shipwreck

Dick


----------



## peejay

Thanks Dick,

I posted about this when we got back in 2010, as you say, shrouded in mystery...

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/136-greece-touring/70730-dimitrios-shipwreck-help-please.html

Pete


----------



## Glandwr

We are on the way down there now, you have got my juices going with the sea and relative warmth. We came via the Czech Rep, Vienna, Slovakia and are now in Hungary on the shore of Lake Balaton. We have been really taken with Hungary. We have already run out on our original 10 day road vinette and are half way through 2nd. Lovely sunny days but bloody cold.

Will do Romania may be a while on the black Sea then Bulgaria and then into Greece. Loved over wintering last year there. This time will take down coordinates of any wild spots with a view to sending some more to you.

Regarding Northern Greece, I have an old friend in Veria that we visited last year. She took us to King Philip of Macadonia's tomb nearby. He was Alexander the Great's father. Absolutely fantastic. I have travelled Europe and Morocco for 5 months of every year for the last 6 years and have never seen anything like it. Well worth a diversion.

Dick


----------



## jo662

This is what Motorhomefacts is all about!:smile2:

What a fantastic thread,and the pictures are breathtaking!:smile2:

Thank you for all who are contributing!:smile2:


----------



## peejay

Glandwr said:


> Will do Romania may be a while on the black Sea then Bulgaria and then into Greece. Loved over wintering last year there. This time will take down coordinates of any wild spots with a view to sending some more to you.
> 
> Regarding Northern Greece, I have an old friend in Veria that we visited last year. She took us to King Philip of Macadonia's tomb nearby. He was Alexander the Great's father. Absolutely fantastic. I have travelled Europe and Morocco for 5 months of every year for the last 6 years and have never seen anything like it. Well worth a diversion.
> 
> Dick


Sounds like a great trip Dick, i'm very envious. We're planning a trip to Northern Greece next autumn so any good spots you find for the map will be much appreciated. Thanks.

Re Veria and the tombs, we stopped at Vergina on the way across to Turkey in 2012, the tombs are just around the corner from there (Vergina 1 & 2 on my map) but i'm ashamed to say we never visited them. Will definitely have to put that right next year.

Pete


----------



## peejay

Sambatiki, about 60kms south of Nafplio. Delightful little fishing village.
Parking area at the top overlooking the cove. Toilets and beach shower down in the harbour.
Only one tiny little restaurant here by the harbour. Meal for 2, chicken fillet, pork chop and feta salad inc wine €23.


Pete


----------



## nicholsong

peejay said:


> Sambatiki, about 60kms south of Nafplio. Delightful little fishing village.
> Parking area at the top overlooking the cove. Toilets and beach shower down in the harbour.
> Only one tiny little restaurant here by the harbour. Meal for 2, chicken fillet, pork chop and feta salad inc wine €23.
> 
> Pete


Pete

How come I do not know it? I must have sailed past a dozen times to and from Leonidi just to the South of . Maybe it is not in the Greek Waters Pilot because it does look a bit shallow and there are only caiques and no keel boats in the pics.

But thanks for that anyway as it looks excellent for wildcamping spot and I do like that coast. Even if I could not take my boat in it would be worth getting a moped in Leonidi and having a toddle up tere for lunch.

Geoff


----------



## peejay

nicholsong said:


> Pete
> 
> How come I do not know it? I must have sailed past a dozen times to and from Leonidi just to the South of . Maybe it is not in the Greek Waters Pilot because it does look a bit shallow and there are only caiques and no keel boats in the pics.
> 
> But thanks for that anyway as it looks excellent for wildcamping spot and I do like that coast. Even if I could not take my boat in it would be worth getting a moped in Leonidi and having a toddle up tere for lunch.
> 
> Geoff


We just spotted it coming along the main coast road so thought we'd go have a look. Don't recall seeing any sail boats coming in there, just the local fishing vessels. The (only) restaurant is nothing fancy but good prices and there seemed to be a healthy flow of locals using it which is always a good sign.

Have you been into Agios Andreas about 30ks to the north? There is a little harbour there where we stayed, maybe i'll do that one next.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

peejay said:


> We just spotted it coming along the main coast road so thought we'd go have a look. Don't recall seeing any sail boats coming in there, just the local fishing vessels. The (only) restaurant is nothing fancy but good prices and there seemed to be a healthy flow of locals using it which is always a good sign.
> 
> Have you been into Agios Andreas about 30ks to the north? There is a little harbour there where we stayed, maybe i'll do that one next.
> 
> Pete


No Pete, not been there.


----------



## scouter

This thread has been fantastic, I've had thoughts about Greece for a few years, we visited Corfu in the70's, and had a car to explore for a few days but all the road signs seemed to be in Greek Script and half the roads were gravel, we got lost in nearly every village and most locals' second language was German not English so directions were a problem.

Anyway 40 years later, I fancy taking the motorhome. We usually travel April May June and Sept Oct Nov with the summer at home when everything gets busy and too hot. So which time is best in Greece, Before or after the heat? What about routes to get there, ferry from Italy or the long drive? Are we going to find route finding etc a problem or is it simply a case of getting used to the place as we find in Southern Italy. Are we going to get by with a simple phrase book for the language.

Sicily is planned for May June 17 so we 're looking at Sept Oct 17 or the following year.

Thanks in anticipation of a few nuggets of good information

alan & sue


----------



## nicholsong

scouter said:


> This thread has been fantastic, I've had thoughts about Greece for a few years, we visited Corfu in the70's, and had a car to explore for a few days but all the road signs seemed to be in Greek Script and half the roads were gravel, we got lost in nearly every village and most locals' second language was German not English so directions were a problem.
> 
> Anyway 40 years later, I fancy taking the motorhome. We usually travel April May June and Sept Oct Nov with the summer at home when everything gets busy and too hot. So which time is best in Greece, Before or after the heat? What about routes to get there, ferry from Italy or the long drive? Are we going to find route finding etc a problem or is it simply a case of getting used to the place as we find in Southern Italy. Are we going to get by with a simple phrase book for the language.
> 
> Sicily is planned for May June 17 so we 're looking at Sept Oct 17 or the following year.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation of a few nuggets of good information
> 
> alan & sue


Timing: April May June are all great especially for the Spring flowerss. April could be a bit cool in the North and up mountains but fine in the Peloponese. A lot of tavernas and other places, probably including campsites do not open till Easter - Orthodox and English Easter ar ofte on different w/es but for 2017 they coincide with Easter Sunday being on 16th April. Sea will not be as warm as Sept/Oct, but some places in tourist ares start closing end Sept/mid-Oct as flights stop, but the country is trying to extend the season.

Getting there: Ferry is the easiest and quickest, but not cheap. I have not driven.

Routes: Road signs are mostly good now and are in both Greek and Roman script. With a good map you should have no problem, except maybe for finding little tracks to some of Peejay's parking spots, but his write ups are good.

Getting directions from locals: Greeks are not very good at map reading so verbal directions are better. If looking for somebody to speak English try to find younger people, who will have been taught it in schools. Pharmacists also usually speak English and it is easy to spot the Green crosses outside.

You do not say whether you like to use campsites or wilding - there are some great spots for wilding as on this thread and on Peejay's POI list.

Peejay may be along with more info for you, as he has a lot of MH experience there, whereas my Greek experience comes from 30 years of sailing and I have yet to get the MH there.

Prices are going up quite a bit because of increased taxes due to their dire economic state, but some things are still quite cheap.

Hope you enjoy it when you go.

Geoff


----------



## peejay

Hi Alan and Sue,

Geoff has pretty much covered it, my two pennarth...

Road signs on the main roads are not a problem, you will find them in Greek first and then followed by an English one a few mtrs later. This is usually also the case for other roads but sometimes just the Greek ones if you are off the beaten track, A good road map will see you ok and there is good road coverage with a sat nav. Best maps are Road Editions but the paper quality is rubbish and they don't last long. I also use Michelin Greece for general route planning and the Freytag/Berndt one of the Peloponnese is quite good.

Spring and autumn are by far the best times to visit with a motorhome, Geoffs summary is spot on.

Route wise, we have never driven all the way as its a long old haul unless its part of a big tour. We always use the ferries. Anek, Superfast and Minoan are the main operators on this route, their prices and timetables should be out online by early January if you're going next year. The 'camping on board' season (staying in your van on deck) is April to October each year, Anek & Superfast offer this option but Minoan only do a 'Camper special' where you get a cabin for the price of deck passage and hook up for the van. Various discounts are available but that's a whole subject in itself.

Route wise we always go the well trodden toll free route down through Belgium, Lux and France to the Swiss border. From there we go from Basel on the A2 down to Italy border at Como then rattle down the autostrada via Milan and Bologna to Ancona, or turn left at Milan if you're departing from Venice.

Also have a good look around the magbaz website, there is a wealth of info about campsites, routes etc on there, highly recommended...

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/section/8/30/

We're probably off there next Autumn so might see you down there...

Pete


----------



## scouter

Thanks for those brill updates, the options don't look half as scary as they have done in the past.

We've done aires, sostas etc and French Passionand often acsi sites as we travel in off season. We've not done much wilding but are looking forward to some of the quieter spots. We've done alot of Italy as far as Sicily and the heel (Lecce) and that has taught us alot. PJs insights into wilding spots and in fact, the whole tread has certainly fired my enthusiasm. I will follow up on the information and websites you've mentioned.

Once again brill thanks v much alan & sue


----------



## nicholsong

Alan & Sue

If you are going to be in Italy in the Spring of 2017 and want to go to Greece in Sept., would you consider parking the MH close to an airport in S. Italy that has cheap flights to UK so that on your return it is near a port for the ferry to Greece?

We have done similar in Scotland, near Manchester, Kent and SW Frnace, but we are somewhat forced to so as not to leave Basia's Mother for too long. However it has worked out fine. We just leave most clothes in the MH and only take hand luggage, thus saving a bit on flights and hassle - no check-in etc. That way flights from the smaller airports can be dirt cheap if booked ahead.

Just a thought for you to consider.

Geoff


----------



## peejay

Paralia Agios Andreas, about midway between Nafplio and Sambatiki. Might be able to get your boat in here Geoff :wink:

Parking area to the side of the harbour where we spent our time here with several vans. Old toilet block with a tap outside at the entrance and Turkish style loo that should have a health warning but ok for the cassette. 
Small restaurant on the headland which looked very popular and another in the harbour area itself which didn't look as nice.
There is a pebbly beach just to the side of the parking area.

Best not to park too close to the fishing boats as they leave early in the morning.


Pete


----------



## scouter

No we'd not considered it before even though we have friends who live about 50km from Venice and we can just fit on to part of their drive without blocking their cars. We've always treated the drive to and from as part of the holiday (apart from the boring bit through Belgium). Needs a bit of thinking about

cheers alan


----------



## nicholsong

scouter said:


> No we'd not considered it before even though we have friends who live about 50km from Venice and we can just fit on to part of their drive without blocking their cars. We've always treated the drive to and from as part of the holiday (apart from the boring bit through Belgium). Needs a bit of thinking about
> 
> cheers alan


Alan

I just checked and Ryanair fly from Treviso airport N. of Venice direct to Leeds/Bradford.

Geoff


----------



## scouter

Yes our friend returns for a week every month to help look after her mum, so she's a regular flyer.

I wonder what the insurance position is, leaving the van over there for 2 months say,

It would seem very odd, returning without the van and the usual food and wine goodies

cheers alan


----------



## peejay

Salandi Beach, Peloponnese.

About 20 odd kms SE of Nafplio as the crow flies but more like 60kms by road around the mountains.

Large area overlooking a lovely white pebbled beach with an eerie backdrop of the old long since abandoned Salandi (or Salanti) Beach Holiday complex.

Isolated with no facs nearby except a Revoil Garage about 5km away where you can get water.

Probably best not to go exploring the hotel at night, see picture 5! 











Pete


----------



## Glandwr

Hi Pete is that your drone in the video?

Dick


----------



## peejay

Glandwr said:


> Hi Pete is that your drone in the video?
> 
> Dick


No Dick, I 'borrowed' the clip off you tube as it shows the hotel and area around it quite well.

Pete


----------



## Glandwr

Looking at your map Pete I notice that you have a number places on Crete. What are the roads like? Most single track? I am thinking of getting the once a week ferry from Gythio to Kissamoss. From what I hear though it is not the most reliable. Turn up and wait perhaps for a day or 2.

What ferry did you take?

Dick


----------



## peejay

The majority of those were spots were passed on to me by Don Madge just before he 'retired' from motorhoming.

We haven't been to Crete yet but Don went a few times via Piraeus iirc.

Be good if you could update some of those if you get there. :smile2:


Pete


----------



## nicholsong

Glandwr said:


> Looking at your map Pete I notice that you have a number places on Crete. What are the roads like? Most single track? I am thinking of getting the once a week ferry from Gythio to Kissamoss. From what I hear though it is not the most reliable. Turn up and wait perhaps for a day or 2.
> 
> What ferry did you take?
> 
> Dick


Dick

The roads on Crete were fine 30 years ago - it is a big island and with a big population. There may be some single'track roads leading to a remote beach but that would be all I think, but maybe some short narrow parts in mountain villages.

I was going to sugges the ferry from Gythio, but was not sure if it is still running; definitely save the drive back to Athens and unfortunately the ferry from Monevassia to Athens stopped a few years ago - pity. Good thing is the roads are better - the two factors are probably interconnected:wink2:

Geoff


----------

